# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Registering reports in oracle back end

## Fazeena

How to register the oracle report from backend?We should not go through the normal procedure like how we register report from front end in oracle apps,same prodecure should be done from backend.

----------


## siddharth.antaryami

Hi Fazeena,

U should prepare a sql script for Report Registration...
STEP 1: Declare the variables for parameters, executable name, application name, description name, valuesetname,etc.....

STEP 2: Validate the Application Name,
Determine if Concurrent Program already exists.. If YES then drop it by
             FND_PROGRAM.DELETE_PROGRAM
Determine if Concurrent Executable already exists.. If YES then drop it by
             FND_PROGRAM.DELETE_EXECUTABLE
Drop the Parameter if they exists..
FND_PROGRAM.DELETE_PARAMETER

STEP 3: Create the Value sets by API *fnd_flex_val_api*

STEP 4: Create concurrent program executable
FND_PROGRAM.EXECUTABLE

STEP 5: Create concurrent program
FND_PROGRAM.REGISTER

STEP 6: Add the Parameters (If present else skip this)
FND_PROGRAM.PARAMETER

STEP 7: Add the Conc, Program to the Group

U try this and tell me if there are any difficulties at siddharth DOT shah AT atosorigin DOT com

Cheers,
Siddharth

----------

